# Need some help with my avatar and sig



## codysgames (Apr 12, 2008)

Well i try to use an awesome pic for my avatar but it appears distorted and such.  Is there a way to make it not distorted?  Also my signature picture does not show up.  Help?


----------



## noisound (Apr 12, 2008)

n1 on the avatar. i think its been resized from big to small. try resizing it and link the new one since the auto avatar resizing doesnt look good


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 12, 2008)

For a signature you need to write the following in the box:

```
[img]http://yourpicturelinkhere.com[/img]
```
Please note the signature size rules; a signature picture should be around 400x100 pixels. A little variation is allowed, but anything way off that will be removed by staff.

For your avatar, do as no1sound says and afterwards also make sure you state your avatar's exact dimensions when you set it.


----------



## noisound (Apr 12, 2008)

no1sound ?!1

one minute..

PEEEEEEEEEEEEV'd ;O

lol jokes


----------



## Costello (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhh, Psyfira. The one and only moderatrice


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 12, 2008)

noisound said:
			
		

> no1sound ?!1
> 
> one minute..
> 
> ...


Oshit sorry :S


----------

